# C Program running through command prompt full screen mode



## C0B01 (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm writing myself a nice little C program, it opens up as a command prompt window, with text based IO. How do I make it open full screen as soon as you open it? :4-dontkno 


C


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2005)

*Do this...........*

right-click on the exe file click on propertise
click on program
u'll c a drop down menu besides Run,
in there choose maximized
click apply ..then ok


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

he's talking about a way o make it full screen from the command prompt, via text... check out the curses.h header if in linux, or the conio.h header if in windows...


----------



## C0B01 (Jan 6, 2005)

LoneWolf071 said:


> he's talking about a way o make it full screen from the command prompt, via text... check out the curses.h header if in linux, or the conio.h header if in windows...


Thats exactly what I'm on about.. thanks! :wink:


----------

